# Reading error codes on X-Trail



## goofy (May 12, 2004)

I remember seeing a thread here that talked about being able to read the
codes when you got a "check engine soon" light. Can someone give me the link to that thread or information to be able to read the codes?

Thanks.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Entering Diagnostic Mode*

AAAHHH you mean this one:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7500 

You're welcome !

(codes may vary...look in ESM or post your code, we'll look at it  )


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

How about trying this list. Forgot where I got it from but have it stored in my computer.... just in case I needed it!  Or as the case is now, someone else does. 

The fine print... 
I have never tried this list myself so I cannot vouch for its veracity. But I don't have any reason to think it won't be accurate. Also take note, it says for 02-03 engines. I would not know if it will continue to apply to engines after 03.

Good luck!

============
Qr25de Ecu Code List 

THIS IS FOR 02-03 QR25DE, 5SPEED, 6 SPEED, AUTO 
HOW TO GET CODES FROM ECU AT BOTTOM OF POST. 

REASON...................................CODE 

A/T 1ST GR FNCTN....................................0731 
A/T 2ND GR FNCTN...................................0732 
A/T 3RD GR FNCTN...................................0733 
A/T 4TH GR FNCTN...................................0734 
A/T TCC S/V FNCTN..................................0744 
APP SEN 1/CIRC +5.................................0227 
APP SEN 1/CIRC +5.................................0228 
APP SEN 2/CIRC +5.................................1227 
APP SENSOR +5.......................................1228 
ASCD BRAKE SW......................................1572 
ASCD SW. ................................................1564 
ASCD VHL SPD SEN..................................1574 
ATF TEMP SEN/CIRC.................................0710 
BRAKE SW/CIRCUT...................................1805 
CAN COMM CIRCUIT ................................1000 
CAN COMM CIRCUIT.................................1001 
CKP SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0335 
CLOSED LOOP-B1....................................1148 
CMP SEN/CIRC-B1....................................0340 
CTP LEARNING.........................................1225 
CTP LEARNING.........................................1226 
CYL 1 MISFIRE.........................................0301 
CYL 2 MISFIRE.........................................0302 
CYL 3 MISFIRE.........................................0303 
CYL 4 MISFIRE.........................................0304 
ECM.........................................................0605 
ECM BACK UP CIRCUIT............................1065 
ECT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0117 
ECT SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0118 
ECT SENSOR............................................0125 
ENG OVER TEMP.......................................0217 
ENG OVER TEMP.......................................1217 
ENGINE SPEED SIG...................................0725 
ETC ACTR.................................................1121 
ETC FUNTION CIRC..................................1122 
ETC MOT..................................................1128 
ETC MOT PWR...........................................1124 
ETC MOT PWR...........................................1126 
EVAP GROSS LEAK....................................0455 
EVAP PURG FLOW/MON............................0441 
EVAP SMALL LEAK....................................0442 
EVAP SYS PRES SEN.................................0452 
EVAP SYS PRES SEN.................................0453 
EVAP VERY SML LEAK...............................0456 
EVAP VERY SML LEAK...............................1456 
FTT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0182 
FTT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0183 
FTT SENSOR.............................................0181 
FUEL LEVEL SEN SLOSH...........................0460 
FUEL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................1464 
FUEL LEVEL SENSOR................................0461 
FEUL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................0462 
FUEL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................0463 
FUEL SYS-LEAN-B1...................................0171 
FUEL SYS-RICH-B1...................................0172 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0132 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0133 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0134 
H02S1(B1)...............................................1143 
H02S1(B1)...............................................1144 
H02S1 HTR (B1).......................................0031 
H02S1 HTR (B1).......................................0032 
H02S2(B1)...............................................0138 
H02S2(B1)...............................................0139 
H02S2(B1)...............................................1146 
H02S2(B1)...............................................1147 
H02S2 HTR (B1).......................................0037 
H02S2 HTR (B1).......................................0038 
IAT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0112 
IAT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0113 
IAT SENSOR.............................................0127 
INT/V TIM CONT-B1..................................0011 
INT/V TIM CONT-B1..................................1111 
ISC SYSTEM.............................................0506 
ISC SYSTEM.............................................0507 
KNOCK SEN/CIRC-B1...............................0327 
KNOCK SEN/CIRC-B1...............................0328 
L/PRESS SOL/CIRC..................................0745 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0101 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0102 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0103 
MAF SENSOR...........................................1102 
MIL/CIRC.................................................0650 
MULTI CYL MISFIRE..................................0300 
NO DTC DETECTED/FURTHER TEST..........FLASHING 
NO DTC (NO TROUBLE CODE)..................0000 
O/R CLUTCH SOL/CIRC............................1760 
P-N POS SW/CIRCUIT...............................1706 
PNP SW/CIRC..........................................0705 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V............................0444 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V.............................0445 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V.............................1444 
SENSOR POWER/CIRC..............................1229 
SFT SOL A/CIRC........................................0750 
SFT SOL B/CIRC........................................0755 
TCC SOLENOID/CIRC................................0740 
THERMSTAT FNCTN...................................0128 
TP SEN 1/CIRC.........................................0222 
TP SEN 1/CIRC..........................................0223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1224 
TP SENSOR...............................................0221 
TPV SEN/CIRC A/T....................................1705 
TW CATALYST SYS-B1...............................0420 
VC CUT/V BYPASS/V .................................1491 
VC/V BYPASS/V.........................................1490 
VEH SPD SEN/CIR AT................................0720 
VEH SPEED SEN/CIRC..............................0500 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................0447 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................1446 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................1448 


This is how you reset the check engine light. No tools required! 

In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure: 

1) Sit in the driver's seat. 
2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.) 
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds. 
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL light flashes. 
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code. 

Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.) 
The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits. 

The ECM code repeats intself until you turn the ignition key to the OFF position, at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode. 
You can look up the trouble codes in the ESM/FSM; there's a bunch of them. In the ESM, refer to page EC-639. 
Additionally, if you get four blinks of ten (0000), the ECM is indicating no malfunction. 

You can clear the code (and the annoying MIL) by holding down the accelerator pedal for more than 10 seconds while in Diagnostic Test Mode II. When you release the pedal, the ECM erases the trouble code(s).

================
Edit... 

Ah... its in the post that ValBoo directed you to anyway.


----------



## goofy (May 12, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> AAAHHH you mean this one:
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7500
> 
> ...



Thanks!

I'll try that tonight and post the code.


----------



## dammitjim30 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Need help*

Hopefully, the person that wrote this still looks at this. I tried this and it work for my 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5SE, and I got a code of 1122, which according to this says ETC FUNTION CIRC. My question is, what the heck does that mean? Let me know please. Thanks! 




thetimster said:


> How about trying this list. Forgot where I got it from but have it stored in my computer.... just in case I needed it!  Or as the case is now, someone else does.
> 
> The fine print...
> I have never tried this list myself so I cannot vouch for its veracity. But I don't have any reason to think it won't be accurate. Also take note, it says for 02-03 engines. I would not know if it will continue to apply to engines after 03.
> ...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

dammitjim30 said:


> Hopefully, the person that wrote this still looks at this. I tried this and it work for my 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5SE, and I got a code of 1122, which according to this says ETC FUNTION CIRC. My question is, what the heck does that mean? Let me know please. Thanks!


Tim hasn't been on line for a few months ...
Let me try:


The code by itself refers to Elctric Throttle Control device (ie ETC)

The electric throttle control actuator consists of throttle control motor, throttle position sensor, etc. The throttle control motor is operated by the ECM and it opens and closes the throttle valve. The current opening angle of the throttle valve is detected by the throttle position sensor and it provides feedback to the ECM to control the throttle control motor to make the throttle valve opening angle properly in response to driving condition.

FAIL-SAFE MODE definition:
When the malfunction is detected, the ECM enters fail-safe mode and the MIL lights up.

The source of the code could be :
- a blown fuse
- a malfunctionning electrical relay (ETC motor relay)
- a problem with the ETC motor itself
- foreign object blocking physical movement of the throttle valve (do visual inspection)

Mind you on a 2005 model year, you could simply ask Dealer to look at it under warranty?

hope this helps.


----------



## elyunque (Jan 17, 2008)

*How do I reset a CHECK ENGINE LIGHT on NISSAN X-TRAIL 2002?*

I have a CHECK ENGINE LIGHT ON, but the mechanic dont know how to reset this alarm. Some tip?


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

elyunque said:


> I have a CHECK ENGINE LIGHT ON, but the mechanic dont know how to reset this alarm. Some tip?


I am going to assume that the mechanic has already varified that there isn't a problem, and I am also going to assume that there may be a fault in the electrical system, or something else. If the mechanic is confident that there are no problems, then he/she should be able to reset the computer. If *this* mechanic can't, then find one that can.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

elyunque said:


> I have a CHECK ENGINE LIGHT ON, but the mechanic dont know how to reset this alarm. Some tip?


Ely,
I have found some previous info on this. Please see link in the second post.
This procedure should work


----------



## fats (Nov 16, 2012)

*2007 x trail*

used the accelorator pedal method to get fault code 0404. Any help on what this means as I cannot see it on above list?


----------



## chuckster57 (Oct 2, 2012)

P0404 is an EGR code. Most likely one of the following has happened:
1) open or short in 5volt reference circuit
2) open or short in ground circuit
3) open or short in PCM controlled voltage circuit
4) bad PCM ( less likely)

Using a scan tool command the EGR valve to open while watching the actual EGR position (it will probably be labeled "desired EGR" or something similar). The actual EGR position should be very close to the "desired" EGR position. If it is, then the problem is likely intermittent. It may have been a lodged piece of carbon that has since dislodged, or it could be a bad EGR valve winding that intermittently opens or shorts as the valve temperature changes.

If the EGR "desired" position is not close to the "actual" position, then unplug the EGR sensor. Check for a good 5 Volt reference voltage to the connector. If it doesn't show a reference voltage, repair an open or short in the 5 Volt reference circuit.

If there is a 5 volt reference voltage, activate the EGR with the scanner, monitor the EGR ground circuit with a DVOM (Digital Volt/Ohm meter). It should indicate a good ground. If it doesn't then repair the ground circuit.
If there is a good ground, then check the control circuit. It should indicate voltage that varies according to the percentage that the EGR is open. As it's open more, the voltage should increase accordingly. If it does, then replace the EGR valve.

If the voltage doesn't increase incrementally, then repair open or short in EGR control circuit.


----------



## Simon79 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi Anyone know why this method of manually reading the engine codes might not work. I've tried it several times with a stop watch and just doesn't flash at all? I have a march 2003 2.3 diesel 6 speed Nissan X trail? 
Cheers 
Simon


----------



## Ewan (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks you are a lifesaver, cheers


thetimster said:


> How about trying this list. Forgot where I got it from but have it stored in my computer.... just in case I needed it!  Or as the case is now, someone else does.
> 
> The fine print...
> I have never tried this list myself so I cannot vouch for its veracity. But I don't have any reason to think it won't be accurate. Also take note, it says for 02-03 engines. I would not know if it will continue to apply to engines after 03.
> ...


----------

